# Piszczenie laptopa.Do czego służy moduł kernela "processor"?

## kneczaj

Może ktoś wie do czego służy moduł kernela "processor"? Z tego co się dowiedziałem udostępnia interfejs acpi procesora dla modułów cpufreq i thermal. Poza tym pozwala wprowadzić procesor w stany C2 i C3, aby zaoszczędzić energię (wg info na make menuconfig). Do czego jeszcze służy ten moduł gdy, nie są załadowane moduły thermal i cpufreq, a procesor jest w stanie C0? Czy istnieje jakiś inny sposób na ograniczenie poboru prądu procesora tylko za pomocą modułu "processor", nie zmieniając jego częstotliwości i nie używając stanów C2, C3 i wyższych?

Jest to dla mnie bardzo ważne, gdyż mam pewien problem z laptopem - piszczy podczas działania na baterii, ale tylko wtedy gdy system nie jest obciążony. Znalazłem informację, że może być to wina procesora: http://www.benchmark.pl/r.php?file=http://www.benchmark.pl/problemy.php?id=17275. Opisany tu problem jest najprawdopodobniej także przyczyną piszczenia mojego laptopa, gdyż nie piszczy on jeśli przy starcie systemu nie zostanie załadowany moduł "processor", a zaczyna piszczeć jak go ręcznie załaduję. Piszczy także na windows, a nie piszczy w trybie awaryjnym windows i po wejściu do ustawień biosu (wtedy nie jest obsługiwane acpi).

Poza tym podejrzewam przetwornicę DC/DC, która obsługiwałaby tylko zasilanie na baterii (nie wiem dokładnie jak jest zbudowany laptop). Ta wersja jest mniej prawdopodobna, gdyż z tego co wiem w laptopach najczęściej jest tylko jedna przetwornica, która obsługuje wszystkie użądzenia. Powinna on więc reagować również na zmniejszony pobór prądu np. matrycy podczas jej przyciemniania. Poza tym mało prawdopodobne jest, aby przetwornica prądu miała jakikolwiek związek z modułem "processor". 

Chciałbym dokładnie zdiagnozować usterkę, tak, aby panowie z serwisu nie stwierdzili, że takie zachowanie laptopa jest "normalne".

----------

## canis_lupus

Nowy laptop? Jak nie to kup kropelkę, rozkręć laptopa i kapnij na wszystkie dostępne cewki.

----------

## kneczaj

Laptop nie jest nowy, ale jeszcze na gwarancji. Już raz był w naprawie i jako jedna z wad było zgłoszone piszczenie, niestety nie naprawili tego, ale mam nadzieję, że teraz naprawią. Dzwoniłem na infolinię serwisu i facet powiedział, że to wina albo mosfetów, albo inwertera, w żadnym wypadku procesora.

----------

## canis_lupus

MOS-FETy nie piszczą. Cewki w przetwornicach jak najbardziej.

----------

## kneczaj

Próbowałeś już stosować kropelkę na cewki, czy tylko gdzieś o tym czytałeś? Czy otoczka z kropelki  :Razz:  nie spowoduje przy okazji nadmiernego nagrzewania się cewek? Mój latop nie należy do najzimniejszych, przy normalnej pracy temp cpu wynosi 63st. Gwarancja kończy się za miesiąc, ale jeśli zalanie cewek kropelką to sprawdzony sposób, to zrobię tak, jeśli znowu nie naprawią mi tego w serwisie.

W tym linku co podałem w pierwszym poście to chyba jakaś ściema była. CPU nie może piszczeć, gdyż nie ma żadnych ruchomych elementów.

----------

## canis_lupus

Numer z kropelka stosowałem wielokrotnie. wprawdzie nie w laptopach tylko w zasilaczach płytach głównych i czasami kartach graficznych. Grzania się nie bój. Poza tym masz dać małą kropelke a nie zalac laptopa.

----------

## Poe

wytlumaczcie mi, bo sie nie znam, jakim cudem Kropelka działa takie cuda?  :Wink:  na czym polega to, ze piszczy ( i z czego to wynika) i że kropelka Kropelki usuwa to piszczenie?

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wytlumaczcie mi, bo sie nie znam, jakim cudem Kropelka działa takie cuda?  na czym polega to, ze piszczy ( i z czego to wynika) i że kropelka Kropelki usuwa to piszczenie?

 

Piszczą (grają  :Wink:  ) uzwojenia na cewkach - dokładniej wtedy, gdy cewka jest źle nawinięta (zbyt luźno - i uzwojenia drgają). Częstotliwość grania (tzn wysokość dźwięku) zależy od częstotliwości, z jaką pracuje cewka. Dlatego zalanie kropelką usztywnia zwoje - i nie mają prawa grać :]

(nie bić, jak coś poknociłem - ciężki dzień dzisiaj, i dopiero co do domu wróciłem   :Confused:  )

Aczkolwiek ja bym oddał laptopa na gwarancję - i oddawał do skutku, aż naprawią - albo wymienią na nowy  :Wink: 

----------

## kneczaj

Dzięki za fachowe wyjaśnienie n0rbi666. Jeden z panów na infolinii serwisowej próbował mi wmówić, że to jest normalne, bo cewki mają prawo drżeć i wydawać takie dźwięki. Z drugiej strony mówił, że to czy wada zostanie naprawiona zależy od tego czy piszczenie jest uciążliwe :] , a więc piszczenie to nie to standard w laptopach. Trudno powiedzieć czy mi to naprawią, najwyżej mogę spróbować jeszcze raz albo dwa wysłać, gdyż gwarancję mam tylko do 24.10. Jeśli jednak zalewanie cewek kropelką jest skuteczne to nie wiem czy jest sens męczyć się z serwisem.

----------

## mbar

jakiego masz laptopa? mi tak piszczał Compaq, cicho, ale po pewnym czasie irytująco  :Smile: 

----------

## kneczaj

Mój dokładnie tak samo piszczy, niby cicho, ale jak masz na baterii popracować więcej niż 15min we w miarę cichym miejscu to szlak cię trafia. Mój laptop to asus a6jc.

----------

## mbar

To piszczy inwerter do lampy podświetlającej ekran. Rozwiązanie masz podane wyżej  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Po czym wnosisz że to inwerter? Ja bym raczej skłaniał sie ku płycie głównej, bo praca przetwornicy od świetlówki nie zależy od obciążenia laptopa.

----------

## kneczaj

To, że to inwerter powiedział jeden z panów na infolinii asusa. Ale teraz uważam, że to cewki, dałem do serwisu, a jak nie naprawią to spróbuję kropelki.

----------

## canis_lupus

Cewki na bank. w inwerterze(przetwornicy) matrycy też sa cewki. Tylko które piszczą... Można rozkręcić lapka i palcem sprawdzić łapiąc je kolejno. Przy inwerterze trzeba uważac bo tam jest wysokie napiecie.

----------

## kneczaj

Nie będę nic dotykał przy podłączonym napięciu, palcami przecież też można zrobić spięcie. Spróbuję uszkodzoną cewkę odnaleźć na słuch, a jak nie wyjdzie to kapnę kleju na każdą która będzie na wierzchu. Laptop jest teraz w serwisie i liczę, że jednak nie będę musiał naprawiać go na własną rękę.

Edit: Jednak nie naprawili, zrobię trick z klejem jak skończy się gwarancja. Może akurat jeszcze coś mi siądzie  :Razz: 

----------

